# Восстановление после перелома ребер



## Элис2222 (20 Июл 2017)

Здравствуйте, прошло 20 дней после перелома ребер 5,6,7, правая сторона спины, ближе к позвоночнику. Походка чуть поменялась, осанка ухудшилась, долго не могу стоять и ходить, очень сильно печет, болит под двумя лопатками. Боль уходит если лечь или слегка повиснуть на турнике не отрывая ног от пола (я думаю перенапряжения мышц). Как долго будет это происходить? И когда можно пойти к мануальному?


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (20 Июл 2017)

Что на контрольных рентгенограммах? Покажите.


----------



## Элис2222 (24 Июл 2017)

@Владимир Воротынцев, у меня на руках только выписка.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (25 Июл 2017)

Это выписка из больницы. Контрольные рентгенограммы при переломах рёбер выполняются через 3 недели после травмы для определения наличия костной мозоли в местах переломов.


----------

